# Godzilla is a smart tegu



## chitodadon (Jan 14, 2013)

My big baby broke feee today while I am at work my wife called me yelling, thats one smart tegu

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 14, 2013)

That cage is WAY too small. I'm not even sure if I'd keep an adult bearded dragon in that, much less a tegu of that size. When are you getting a new one again? He wants to escape because he has no room.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 14, 2013)

In 2 weeks

from Samsung Galaxy S3
I know I know he had a growth spurt twice out of no where

from Samsung Galaxy S3


Its 4x2 he just jumped on top of the basking rock and scratched the screen top open

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 14, 2013)

It's not 4x2. It's 4x1, your lucky he didn't knock the heat lamp off and start a fire.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 14, 2013)

I know

from Samsung Galaxy S3


My wife is home she just scared of Godzilla and him biting someone

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 14, 2013)

Maybe you should keep him in a better enclosure.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats wats being built I know already and thanks for the concern

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol they attacked you in a hurry.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: RE: Godzilla is a smart tegu*



TeguBlake said:


> Lol they attacked you in a hurry.



Lol yea I know its annoying but im not worried criticism to make sure my tegu good but I treat my tegu like my kids I live hime to death

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 14, 2013)

I understand man! They are easy to get attached to, I feed mine better then I do myself lol.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 14, 2013)

Same here man I stay talking to him and he listen when he wants to

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Aardbark (Jan 14, 2013)

Yea my Zilla learned how to escape her cage just like that. It had a pop off top, and she would climb up the wall, only supporded by her tail on the ground, and push off the top and escape. They are amazing creatures.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 14, 2013)

Very amazing

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine would just push all his substrate to one corner lol


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol Godzilla drags the shirt I put in his enclosure everywhere

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 15, 2013)

How does this enclosure will it hold for a while one is a stacked vision tank and the other wooden is 5x3

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 15, 2013)

Not really your tegu is almost 3' long. Minimum should be 6x3x3 at this point. You will NEED an 8'+ enclosure for him. I thought you had one in the works???


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 15, 2013)

I do I just wanted to get something today until I get his enclosure in two weeks

from Samsung Galaxy S3


Im going to start letting him free roam

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 15, 2013)

If you are truly getting an adult enclosure in 2 weeks don't waste the money nor cause the tegu more stress by moving it now and than again in two weeks. 

Where are you getting the enclosure and how big is it?


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 15, 2013)

Having a friend build it 7 1/2 x3h x 31"w

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 15, 2013)

Why that size? Kind of random..


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 15, 2013)

Cant get the full 8ft

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Jan 15, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Having a friend build it 7 1/2 x3h x 31"w
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



Maybe 31" high and 3ft wide.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: RE: Godzilla is a smart tegu*



Dubya said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > Having a friend build it 7 1/2 x3h x 31"w
> ...



Yea

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought 6x3x3 was ok if also allowed to free roam daily(?)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 17, 2013)

Im not sure but im not always home for him to free roam all day

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 17, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Im not sure but im not always home for him to free roam all day
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



This is why the smaller enclosure with free roaming idea bothers me. What if you aren't home to allow free roaming? What if you have some life changes that don't allow free roaming. I'm glad you said this Chitodadon, it shows you do care and listen at least a little bit. Lol. 

Build the biggest enclosure you can and give the animal what it needs.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: RE: Godzilla is a smart tegu*



james.w said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > Im not sure but im not always home for him to free roam all day
> ...



Thats always my plan to give my lil guy the best and always ask for advice

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tommylee22 (Jan 17, 2013)

The Bigger the better, I know I just built Biggin a 8footer and he loves it but at the same time still twice a day he scratches at the glass for his time to run up thru the house and up the stairs. He goes back into his enclosure when he's ready then basks for a few more hours then right back to scratching at the glass and then repeat his run thru the house lol.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: RE: Godzilla is a smart tegu*



tommylee22 said:


> The Bigger the better, I know I just built Biggin a 8footer and he loves it but at the same time still twice a day he scratches at the glass for his time to run up thru the house and up the stairs. He goes back into his enclosure when he's ready then basks for a few more hours then right back to scratching at the glass and then repeat his run thru the house lol.



Yea thats how I want Godzilla just to roam and do his thimg wit no problems

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

